# [H] Blood Angels Army - well painted [W] CSM, DA Bitz, Infinity, Malifaux (Neverborn)



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey,

I have a small Blood Angels for sale (cash/paypal) or for trades here in this album. As you can see it's very nicely painted (not by me, may I add!), I am having to wave goodbye to it due to lack of storage space and I am getting into other gaming systems now that require less time/space/money! 

Full List:

Painted: 

- Storm Raven
- Fragioso Dread
- DC Dread
- DC x10 with boltguns
- Tactical Squad x10 with meltagun and lascannon

Half painted:

- Assault Marines x15, some sergeants with power fists, a few meltaguns.
- DC x5 with jetpacks and various weapons (as seen in the pics, undercoated and basecoated black), such as thunder hammer. 

I also have Lemartes, Astrorath, Mephiston, Assembled Sang Guard and some NIB forgeworld BA terminator shoulder pads, but I do not have pictures of them yet (will add later if people are interested, PM me). 

*********

I am happy to split them up to sell. Will also sell outside of the UK but you have to pay the extra shipping costs (still might be worth it)

I will accept cash/paypal or am looking for trades, including (but not limited to):

Infinity - Any Ju Jing or Nomads models that would be a good starter set for a total noob like myself.

Malifaux - Neverborn (preferably starter box set)

40k - CSM: Forgefiend, Chaos Cultists. 

Dark Angels: Deathwing Bitz, Ravenwing Bitz: Basically, those Ravenwing wings for the back of bikes, or anything to make my vanilla space marine bikes look more ravenwing, and my terminators more deathwing-ish! Dark Angels emblems for terminator shoulder pads would be good). 

For cash offers, it goes without saying please bid fairly, as the Blood Angels here are of a good standard. 

Thanks!

SF


Hopefully the pics work here:

http://imageshack.us/g/1/10417026/


----------

